# Dutch Oven Table



## wolfmann

I was ask if I could build a Dutch Oven Table. Well thanks to the Internet I was able to figure out what that was. LOL Here are a couple of pictures what i came up with. He also wanted to be able to move it easier. So I build it so it sits on the frame and can be taken off by just lifting it of so it will be easier to move in the truck.

I will take a picture of the finished paint job today it was a little to dark when I was done.

http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll319/Domberg/Dutch Oven Table/Dutchtable002.jpg  

http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll319/Domberg/Dutch Oven Table/Dutchtable004.jpg  

http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll319/Domberg/Dutch Oven Table/Dutchtable005.jpg  

http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll319/Domberg/Dutch Oven Table/Dutchtable006.jpg  

http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll319/Domberg/Dutch Oven Table/Dutchtable007.jpg


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Wolfman,that's a fine looking job there,unless there will be a lot of heat loss from under the table where all the open space is,it should do DO cooking well.

I'd like to see that in use.

Thanks for the look and


----------



## richoso1

I also would like to know how well it turned out in cooking. It's all good my friend.


----------



## sqwib

Wolfmann said:


> I was ask if I could build a Dutch Oven Table. Well thanks to the Internet I was able to figure out what that was. LOL Here are a couple of pictures what i came up with. He also wanted to be able to move it easier. So I build it so it sits on the frame and can be taken off by just lifting it of so it will be easier to move in the truck.
> 
> I will take a picture of the finished paint job today it was a little to dark when I was done.


Nice work


----------



## wolfmann

I will let you know how it works once the young man that ordered it fires it up. As for the heat loss oldschoolbbq the cast iron pots will be sitting in the coal so it should work fine.


----------



## roller

Nice table...I was under the impression that the coals were placed on top of the duch ovens....


----------



## wolfmann

You do both you make a deep be of charcoal and the once the pot is set in you cover the lid with charcoal too. So you will be getting heat from top and bottom crating more the effect like an oven.


----------



## sqwib

Wolfmann said:


> You do both you make a deep be of charcoal and the once the pot is set in you cover the lid with charcoal too. So you will be getting heat from top and bottom crating more the effect like an oven.




I tried my luck a few times at dutch oven cooking, it's pretty cool.

Picked up a Huge Lodge Dutch Oven and made stew, dropped some bisquick biscuits in there popped on the lid and put a few coals on top and the biscuits browned, pretty cool.

I cant find a pic with the top browned but here's one with the biscuits before they were browned


----------



## the dude abides

Nice build.  Very professional looking.


----------



## ecto1

Man this looks good wish I had one of that quality


----------



## wolfmann

well ECT01 what size do you need. I am always looking for the next build. I am starting a 2 burner cooker with a prep area for the same guy.


----------



## SmokinAl

Wolfman you are obviously very talented. I think you could easily sell this stuff, and start a part time business, or maybe full time!


----------



## wolfmann

Thanks Al

I do sell smokers and anything anybody wants build on a part time base right now. I would like to retire from my job and get in to building full time in the next 2 years. The other avenue i want to explore more is rebuilding and repair. I found there is not a lot of that available.


----------



## ironskillet

Nice table..hubby is building mine now and will post pics when done..the table is half inch aluminum plate and its all found materials, but will be nice too.


----------



## wolfmann

I am looking forward to see the pictures. I am still in the possession of the table. The guy that I build it for was coming down to Houston but some how that did not happen. We are now trying some how to get it to him but I might end up selling it local.


----------



## ironskillet

Ah thats too bad.. If you have to sell it, see if there is a local online D.O. society in your area and maybe you can offer it there.. The only ones out there on the market are Made in China, and these people know a nice table when they see one..good luck


----------



## wolfmann

Thanks I did not know was a D.O. society. I will look that up. I did see some of the ones that are for sale but you are right there not even close to this one. That is how I actually figured out how to build this one.


----------



## n2dabluebbq

so, what kind of price are you looking to get for one of those tables?


----------



## wolfmann

I am selling this one for $275.00.


----------



## beer-b-q

Nice Looking Table ...


----------



## wolfmann

Thanks Beer-B-Q


----------



## ironskillet

Im inspired and have been after hubby today to get it done..finally found all materials and will be putting together soon.  Mine is a bit more eclectic..shall we say a bit of a feminine flair..Thats a real fair price too..


----------



## wolfmann

Nothing wrong with eclectic LOL. I did find a D.O. society here in Houston and it seems to be a large group. So how much often and what do you cook in your D.O.??


----------



## ironskillet

Well Im a cast iron nut so all my cooking is done in cast iron, but only last summer did I start using my d.o. to camp cook and theres just not much you cant cook in one.. If you can cook it in a pot or oven you can cook it in a d.o.  I like mostly meat and mexican dishes, stews etc... but am learning thru trial and error how to bake bisquits and cakes..Will be going on a two week camping trip in Aug to compete against a dear friend who bought one of those cute little made in China gas ovens that look like they are a toy.. Have no doubt Im gonna kick butt.. lol.


----------



## Dutch

Wolfmann- Nice looking table. Being an avid dutch oven user meownself and having build a table or two, that expanded metal on the table top really isn't needed.

When I get a chance, I'll get out my table and set it up and take a picture or two and post it up.


----------



## wolfmann

I just added it to keep some space between the table top and the charcoal.You can use it or not. In my smokers i always add that type of grate to keep the fire off the surface. I am looking forward to seeing your pictures. Like I said earlier I have never seen one and all I found was info on the ones for sale on line.


----------



## wolfmann

My money is on you ironskillet. LOL  Where are you located?


----------



## ironskillet

I live in Northern NM..Lol..dont go spending those winnings anytime soon..My hubby insisted that all my materials be found.  So my table top is half inch thick aluminum plate, the base is an old cast iron singer treadle machine base, the angle iron around the table was just found the other day and its angle iron from an old fold away bed from the 40's..hubby found that for me..and the windsbreak is some old flat metal around here.. Now if I can just get it built!  Im gonna paint it all except the table top of course..

The only thing about the grate is that I can see where in some cases it would be useful, it will make using a dutch oven very hard as you need to move the coals around up and under the oven and the coals must be easy to get too.. I think its a nice addition and would be helpful if you wanted to put coals under it for a large griddle and skillet breakfast..


----------



## wolfmann

The best paint for it you can get at Lowe's. It is a high temp paint (Rust-Oleum Quart High Heat Bar-B-Que Black) Do not get the spray on it will not get the shine the roll on will get you.It will take two or three coats and you will know how many by the shine. Put on 2 coats and let it dry. If it is not shiny put on another coat.


----------



## ironskillet

Thanks for the info on the paint as I was going to ask you what you used.  I was going to get stove paint, but read that it has to be heated before it cures and takes a lot of curing time, and so I wasnt sure what to use.


----------



## wolfmann

Well it is official I am selling this table. He lost his job and is moving so no money for extras. Anybody interested let me know.

Ironskillet did you get your table build????


----------



## venture

That is a beautiful table.  I sent this thread to a newbie who is interested in dutch oven cooking but has no real good area to do it.

I think you could sell that, but I wonder how big, in sheer numbers, the market would be. 

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## wolfmann

Thanks Venture for the help. I am looking at the table now and try to figure out what i need to do to make it an open grill that i will use. If I get an offer on it great if not I figure something out I can make out of it.


----------



## venture

That is a beautiful piece of work.  If you decide to pitch it, I will PM you my address.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## wolfmann

Venture if you like different check this out. I build my own design upright.

 http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll319/Domberg/Smoker Upright/IMG_0475.jpg  

http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll319/Domberg/Smoker Upright/IMG_0471.jpg


----------



## ironskillet

e


----------



## ironskillet

Hi all, well I finally finished my do table and am trying to post some pics.  I still need to weld some horseshoe handles to the sides of the frame and I may be making some oval shaped half inch round legs and weld them to the angle iron cross bars on the frame so that I will have some legs to sit it on the ground next to the campfire for those nights I just want to sit next to the fire and cook.  Sucker is really heavy tho!  I also still need to add the hinges to the windscreen so that it folds up and then when taken off the frame the whole windscreen can lay on the table top for transport and the whole table top just lifts off the singer base.  I had to learn a lot of new skills to make this and Im so glad its almost done. I may have to repaint the windscreen as I followed lowes employees advice and was sold  the wrong primer for the windscreen.. Im hoping not to have to do that anytime soon. Cant wait to get cookin..


----------



## SmokinAl

Nice job!


----------



## ironskillet

Thanks Al,  It was a bigger chore than I wanted it to be, but I really like it too.. The fire in NM is raging so we are not allowed to have any outside charcoal fires right now, but as soon as they lift the ban due to air quality, Im going to cook a whole meal.  Im wanting to make a matching large butcher block cutting board type table and put it on a singer base.. Im sure Ill probably have to buy the base this time.  Well anyways I was pricing the singer bases on ebay last nite altho I cant afford to make anything right now... anyhooo I found this wonderful base, not a singer, that I think is the ultimate base for my chopping block table, but since I cant afford it right now, Im posting a link to the ebay auction so if anyone here would like to try this, but if you do you gotta post pics..Its cheap enough, but the shipping is 59 to my house.. heres the link  http://cgi.ebay.com/ANTIQUE-CAST-IR...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=1157019964676217554


----------



## wolfmann

I love your table and using a singer base that is cool.How did you do with the paint finally?


----------



## ironskillet

Thanks Wolfman,  The paint seems to be holding well  now that it has had a few days to dry,  but if it does peel in the future, Ill have to put a steel brush on the grinder and take it down to metal and start over with an etching primer.. I really hope I dont have to do that. As Im ready to cook!  Love your new stuff, but especially the smoker.  Debra


----------



## ironskillet

So what do you think of that half inch aluminum plate.  Im wondering how it will do with heat retention.  Guess Ill have to try it..


----------



## wolfmann

It will not hold heat to good. It will heat up fast and will heat up from one end to the other but once the heat source is gone it will cool of fast.That is just the nature of aluminum but it has the weight advantage for moving it around and as long as you throw in charcoal you will be good.


----------



## mountainman1776

Real nice looking!


----------



## mountainman1776

Here is a Dutch Oven Table I built for my Scout Troop.  It is made from 16 gauge steel plate and has a 20 gauge tin wind shield that is removable.  It sits on 1" iron pipe legs that screw into 1" pipe couplings welded to the underside of the table.  Have had this set up for a few years and have had very good luck with it!


----------



## fpnmf

Nice table!!

  Craig


----------



## wolfmann

Looks good mountainman I bet the scouts enjoy the food coming of it.


----------



## meateater

I need to learn me some DO cooking someday. Thanks.


----------



## wolfmann

Well if you need a table to do your cooking on let me know.


----------



## ironskillet

Love your table and I bet youve turned out some good food with those pots.


----------



## mountainman1776

My Grandfather showed me how to cook in a Dutch oven when I was 7 years old.  I have burned a lot through the years but have become fairly proficiant with them as I age!  LOL  I made two of these tables for the Scout Troop and am in the process of making another for myself.  They are from 16 guage carbon steel and have a 1" lip bent into the long side on each side to stiffen it.  Have not had any issues with warping yet.  Good Luck,  Morgan


----------



## smoke cloud

Wolfman your stuff is top quality work...... No doubt about it.     Maybe I'm just ignorant but ....... . I have done some dutch oven cooking and I don't know how the little legs on the dutch oven are going to sit solidly and securely on expanded metal. Fill me in. BJ


----------



## wolfmann

Hi BJ

The table was an order from a guy that did [url=https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=gaZ&tbo=d&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&channel=np&spell=1&q=competitive&sa=X&ei=Xrq2UI7NOdPlyAHokIG4CQ&ved=0CC0QvwUoAA]competitive[/url] cooking and used his dutch oven's to make his side dishes and sauces. So how the pots would sit on there I have no clue I just build it to his need. I think he was going to build his fire on top of the grate and set his pots in to the ashes. Well as you can see at the end of the post I converted it to a grill since the guy back out. But as a grill it was great.

Heinz


----------

